# 25 weeks steroid injections - very worried :-(



## lisababe5

Hello
I am just 25 weeks pregnant and at my last scan they were concerned about the smaller twin. They have said that I have to go in this week for 2 steroid injections 24h apart and they mentioned at some point they will need to think about intervening. (c section earlier than hoped I guess):shrug:
Has anyone had steroids? I'm hoping it will help them grow quicker and stay in longer - can anyone advise? I am so scared. Needless to say I am not at work anymore and am resting. Thank you. Lisa.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Hun, steroids rapidly mature a premature baby's lungs helping them to cope better if they are born early. They are very effective and prevent some of the breathing complications associated with prematurity. They don't prevent babies from being born prem unfortunately.

Once they're given they are effective for about a week or so, after which point their positive effects wear off and if you remain pregnant they must be given again for them to have any benefits when baby is born. That means that if your little ones aren't delivered within e next 2wks, you must have the shots again if they are to be of any help. 

Have the docs been specific about why they think you might need them, and why your babies are likely to be delivered early? Xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Yes the steriods helps mature their little lungs if they are born early :hugs:

I was told i may need steriods but so far i have been ok so they are waiting it out.

I hope you don't need a c-section for a while yet but i'm sure everything will be ok :hugs:


----------



## lisababe5

Thanks for your replies. Do you think that steroids will also help them gain weight/grow a bit faster or is it purely given for lung development? I'm being scanned twice a week now so it's just a waiting game. Fingers crossed that resting/steroids will make all the difference. :wacko:


----------



## Meezerowner

lisababe5 said:


> Thanks for your replies. Do you think that steroids will also help them gain weight/grow a bit faster or is it purely given for lung development? I'm being scanned twice a week now so it's just a waiting game. Fingers crossed that resting/steroids will make all the difference. :wacko:

As far as I know the steroids are only good for lung development and wont make them grow any faster. They are obviously just preparing the babies incase you have to have an early c.section and so the steroids give their lungs a headstart. 

It may be that the small twin does catch up and you can go on for a good few weeks yet. It sounds like you have good monitoring from the hospital though.

I had the steroids at 22+5 (for PROM) I warn you the jab does sting a bit!!! - but a small price to pay for potentially helping their lungs!

Hope you get some good news at the next scan.


----------



## fidgets mammy

i had them as a precaution at 28wks. i honestly believe they do wonders. my two were born at 36+2 and needed no help with their breathin at all.


----------



## lisababe5

Thanks for your comments and for reassuring me. I have a scan and first injection tomorrow. I am scared about what's going to happen but guess I can only do what the doctors tell me.


----------



## BellaDonna818

I had my two steroid shots last week (just over 24 weeks). My Dr's told me that not only do the shots help the lungs develop faster, but that they also decrease the risk of bleeding on the brain if the babies are born too early. The Dr's that I am seeing give steroid injections to moms-to-be of multiples routinely at 24 weeks. 

Like you, I had one shot one day, and then around 24 hours later I went in for the second one. The shots do sting, but if the nurse injects them slowly, the burning is much less. If it starts to burn during the injection, ask the nurse to slow down. My nurses were very helpful and accomidating. 

Also, my Dr's told me that due to new studies, they have learned that it's best to give the steroids around 24, then a second shot 24 hours later, and then to wait at least another 4 weeks before administering another dose. They also added that the last steroid shot needs to be given before 33 weeks. I'm not entirely clear as to why, but like I said, they said they've found this works best in the most recent studies done.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Hun, the steroids are purely for lung development and don't help with growth. Just to reassure you tho, I had them at just under 24wks because I went into ptl, I got two shots 24hrs apart and my daughter was born at 24+1. Though she had to be ventilated for several weeks, she had minimal issues given just how premature she was, and I am certain that the steroids helped us to get a positive outcome. That little girl is now a happy, healthy 8yr old :) The preemie journey is tough, but it doesn't have to end badly my lovely. 

Steroids do have a limited 'life' in that they have to be given again if you remain pregnant for a few weeks after that first dose. Their positive effects are relatively short lived, but that isn't a problem because there will be a chance to give you more if need be, and if that's the case it means you're still pregnant which is good news anyway. 

Many women do find them sore to administer, but I don't know if I have galvanised skin but I didn't find them too bad - 'buns of steal' lol Try not to worry, this all might just be ok darling' xxx


----------



## lisababe5

Thank you to all who shared their advice/experiences. It's so much nicer having conversations on here - keeps me off google (which scares me!) much appreciated. I will update later today x


----------



## lisababe5

Well I had the first steroid shot and boy did it sting! Still hurts to sit down so not looking forward to round 2 tomorrow! The consultant still seems convinced that they will deliver the babies within the next 2 weeks. I certainly hope not. My heads all over the place, not good :-(


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Hopefully they can hold off a bit longer. The drs suspected mine would be born in the same time frame you are in and I got a round of steroids at 23 wks 6 day and 24 wks. I'm still cooking the girls and just had my second round started yesterday and the follow up shot today as it feels like my body is about done with this pregnancy thing. 

Keep your chin and hopes up, and I'll have my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## lisababe5

WTBmyBFP said:


> Hopefully they can hold off a bit longer. The drs suspected mine would be born in the same time frame you are in and I got a round of steroids at 23 wks 6 day and 24 wks. I'm still cooking the girls and just had my second round started yesterday and the follow up shot today as it feels like my body is about done with this pregnancy thing.
> 
> Keep your chin and hopes up, and I'll have my fingers crossed for you!!

Thank you so much. I hope your journey is a smooth one too and look forward to swapping stories much later. Thanks for your thoughts xx


----------



## san fran shan

Good luck Lisa. I would be so scared right now too. You are already doing what you can by getting the shots. Hopefully the docs are wrong and it will be many more weeks before you meet your babies. Just keep on resting and keep up your calories and water.


----------

